# نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس



## boka manshy (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*









أقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد


ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله
بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري
وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه
والله على ما اقول شهيد




كما عودتكم حبيباتى و أخواتى ان أقدم لكم الجديد
ولا ابخل عليكم بعصارة أبتكارات شركة ندى ماس








نفخر أن نقدم لكــــــــــــــم


كريم مـــــــــاس بالزنجبيــــــــــــــــــــــل
للرجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال













كريم مـــــــــاس بالزنجبيــــــــــــــــــــــل
للرجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال

الخـــــــــــــــــــواص

إن السمنه وتجمع الدهون في طبقات الجلد أصبحت مشكلة تؤرق كثير من الناس و يسبب الأمراض خصوصا الرجال مما يؤدي إلى زيادة حجم البطن وعدم تناسق الجسم . 






أكدت الدراسات والأبحاث التي أجريت على الزنجبيل بأنه قادر بطريقة مميّزة وسحرية على حرق الدهون.


كما أنه مساعد من النوع الأول على إذابة الدهون المتراكمة في الجسم.


وتتركّز فائدته بشكل أكبر إذا عرف الشخص كيفية أستخدامة، حيث أن شرابه بعد وجبة الطعام مباشرة مع ماء ساخن يمنع تراكم الدهون في الجسم.


ومع الإستمرار بأستخدام كريم ماس بالزنجبيل يمكن ضمان حرق الدهون بسهوله .


لذا مع مرور الوقت سوف يتمّ حرق الدهون المخزنة في الجسم،

وبالتالي يبدأ الجسم تدريجيا في خسارة الوزن بشكل طبيعي بدون مضاعفات و تقليص الشحوم موضعيآ .

.



وهو مستحضر طبيعي امن ليس له أثار سلبية سهل الاستعمال ومضمون النتائج اثبت كفاءة عالية في تخسيس البطن حيث انه :

يعمل على حرق الدهون الزائدة المتراكمة تحت الجلد .

يمنع تكوين وتشكيل الدهون الجديدة ويحولها إلى طاقة .

يزيد تدفق الدم في الشرايين المحيطة بالبطن مما يؤدي إلى

شد البطن ومنع الترهلات والتجاعيد.

يكسب الجلد قوة ونضارة مما يؤدي إلى جسم مشدود ومتناسق . 









طريقة الاستعمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال

يستخدم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل بعد أخذ حمام دافئ لتفتيح
مسام الجلد للمساعدة على أمتصاص الكريم بسهولة ثــم
ضع كمية مناسبة من الكريم على البطن لأذابة الشحــوم
و التراهلات بها .


أستمر فى تدليك المكان بأنتظام حتى يتشرب ثم يغطــي
المكان بالتكيس بطبقة من البلاستيك .

يستخدم مرة يوميآ.



يفضل عمل رياضة او التحرك عند وضع الكريم 


بذلك تحصل على رشاقة وجسم متناسق مع كريم ماس بالزنجبيل 

الكورس يكفى لثلاثة أشهر 

يرجى الحفاظ على أستخدام الكريم حتى يتم أذبة الدهون و أيضآ تثبيت حجم الجسم ولاذالة التراهلات نهائيآ

الأسعار شاملة مصاريف الشحن أينما كنت 




سعر الكورس كامل ثلاثة علب

السعودية 660 ريال - قطر 660 ريال - الامارات 660 درهم

البحرين 66 د- عمان 66 ر

الكويت 50 دينار 

ليبيا 220 د - السودان 776 جنيه 

اليمن 37932

الاردن 125- العراق 204688

المغرب 1491 د - الجزائر 13755 د 

176دولار 

130 يورو





الله ولى التوفيق 

لا اتتردد ان تحجز طلبـــــــــــــــــــــك


يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من


مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 


ماســة العرب 

فراشة ماس المصرية 



السعوديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


( جده مكة المدينة المنورة الدمام الاحساء تبوك الجنوب الرياض جيزان ابو عريش نجران )



الكويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت


قطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

المغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرب 

سلطنـــــة عمـــــــــــــــــــــــــان



مطلوب مندوبين و مندوبات فى جميع البلاد


 احرصي على ان تاخذي ارقام مندوباتي مني على الخاص


وللتعامل معي مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق التوصيـــــــــــــــــــل

البريـــــــــــــــــــــــد الممتــــــــــــــــاز المصــــــــــرى






طــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق الدفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه






او

عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري






ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه


وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوالي المذكور بملفي الشخصي


نوع الطلب والعدد والحجم



الأسم الثلاثي

رقم الجوال

المدينة او الأمارة

المنطقة

الشارع

رقم البيت

رقم ص . ب

مــــع تحيـــــاتي مندوبة تسويق ألكترونى منتجات ندى ماس 

*​


----------



## boka manshy (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء.


----------



## boka manshy (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعدا


----------



## boka manshy (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

ربنا اغفر لى و لوالدى و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب.


----------



## boka manshy (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

"التَّثَاؤُبُ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ، فَإِذَا تَثَاءَبَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَرُدَّهُ مَا اسْتَطَاع"


----------



## boka manshy (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

(إن أمتي يدعون يوم القيامة غرا محجلين من آثار الوضوء فمن استطاع منكم أن يطيل غرته فليفعل).


----------



## boka manshy (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله أوحى إلي: أن تواضعوا، ولا يبغ بعضكم على بعض".


----------



## boka manshy (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

"قال الله تعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي فليظن بي ما شاء".


----------



## boka manshy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

Happy New Year

كل عام وانتم بخير
مندوبة تسويق الالكترونى ندى ماس فى الدول العربية
مع الخصومات مش اتقدر تخرج من هنا


----------



## boka manshy (16 يناير 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

:ما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه، وما أمرتكم به فأتوا منه ما استطعتم.


----------



## boka manshy (28 يناير 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

.قال رسول الله: (من لقي الله لا يشرك به شيئا دخل الجنة)


----------



## boka manshy (10 فبراير 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

: خالق الناس بخلق حسن.


----------



## boka manshy (19 فبراير 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

.قال رسول الله: من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه.


----------



## boka manshy (2 مارس 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

{ من كانت الآخرة همه ، جعل الله غناه في قلبه ، و جمع له شمله ، و أتته الدنيا و هي راغمة }


----------



## boka manshy (13 مارس 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

ياهلااااا ياهلاااااا
ندى ماس بتقدم احلى الخصومات لى ست الحبايب
مع ندى ماس انتى احلي


----------



## boka manshy (26 مارس 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (7 أبريل 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

ربنا اغفر لى و لوالدى و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب.


----------



## boka manshy (19 أبريل 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (3 مايو 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (13 مايو 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (25 مايو 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

- رب أدخلنى مدخل صدق و أخرجنى مخرج صدق , و اجعل لى من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا.


----------



## boka manshy (5 يونيو 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا و ذرياتنا قرة أعين و أجعلنا للمتقين اماما , رب


----------



## boka manshy (15 يونيو 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (25 يونيو 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

" اتق الله حيثما كنت، واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها، وخالق الناس بخلق حسن"


----------



## boka manshy (12 يوليو 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (22 يوليو 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (7 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (20 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

استمتعي بلون شعركِ الجديد لأطول فترة ممكنة مع ندى ماس الحلم والون حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (10 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

(ان الله لاينظر الى اجسامكم ،ولا الى صوركم،ولكن ينظر الى قلوبكم واعمالكم)


----------



## boka manshy (16 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (26 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (6 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (8 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (28 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (8 يناير 2015)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (19 يناير 2015)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بشرى ساره لاهالي الكويت الشقيق بعد طول انتظار مندوب لشركة ندى ماس باالكويت
يابنات يوجد حاليا مندوب فى الكويت  .فارس الكويت. 

لديكم الحين مندوب بانتظار طلباتكم باي وقت عبر الواتس اب 
للتواصل معه 
يوجد رقمه داخل موقع الشركة 
او اخذ البيانات من الاخصائية ندى ماس داخل الملف الشخصى
 شكراا  
بوكه مانشى
مندوبة تسويق الالكتروني ندى ماس فى العالم العربي


----------



## boka manshy (29 يناير 2015)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (9 فبراير 2015)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (19 فبراير 2015)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (3 مارس 2015)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

ندى ماس / فى عيد ست الحبايب الغلاء عندنا غايب
مهرجان ست الحبايب / هدية عليك...هدية علينا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ست الحبايب


----------



## boka manshy (14 مارس 2015)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (25 مارس 2015)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (5 أبريل 2015)

*رد: نفخر ان نقدم لكم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل للرجال من ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------

